# Saddle moving on Ergopost



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

New to the Ergopost with the single bolt adjustment. First ride I had to stop 4 times as the saddle would tilt back. The semi-round mounting piece has started to have its sandy, gritty surface wear away allowing the shiney metal to show through. 

I have it more stable now after trying to align everything straight up and down so the bolt is perfectly vertical but this has resulted in my saddle being further back than I normally ride it. I haven't minded too much as it puts me in a lower position, but is there something I'm missing in the operation of this seatpost?

Thanks for any help.
Jerry


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

jerman said:


> New to the Ergopost with the single bolt adjustment. First ride I had to stop 4 times as the saddle would tilt back. The semi-round mounting piece has started to have its sandy, gritty surface wear away allowing the shiney metal to show through.
> 
> I have it more stable now after trying to align everything straight up and down so the bolt is perfectly vertical but this has resulted in my saddle being further back than I normally ride it. I haven't minded too much as it puts me in a lower position, but is there something I'm missing in the operation of this seatpost?
> 
> ...


I missed it for a year and then gave up. I'm now using a cheap American Classic seat post that has stayed in the same position that I set it up in for the whole summer. Go figure. Actually, I think it looks better too.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Did you grease the bolt and torque to spec? Ergopost 4 directions say to torque the rail clamp bolt to 15 Nm. I don't know about Ergopost 2. I'm not guaranteeing that your saddle rails can handle that though.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, you really have to clamp down on the Ergopost but I've had both the 2 and 4 without problems once it was tightened fully. Once it's working it's a nice post because it can hit just about any amount of setback/angle.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Chas, do the E-posts have the same clamp as the Ergo posts?


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Ergo 4/Sette?*

It's an Ergo 4 post.

I picked up a relatively inexpensive "click" type torque wrench a while back but was just reading the wrenching forum about cheap torque wrenchs and potential problems. Hate to crush the carbon on that post. 

Anyone have any info on the Sette torque wrench from PricePoint?
Thanks.
Jerry


----------

